# Downspouts-thawing and freezing



## kmangin (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a few properties with downspouts that drain into the parking lot. Now that we have snow and freezing temps at night, the downspouts continue to thaw and freeze creating ice in the parking lots. The downspouts themselves are completely iced over. Any idea on how to fix this problem at the source(downspout)?? Anything out there to heat the downspouts? BTW, these are seasonal contracts so service cost is on us. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would suggest using a heat tape type of thing. Put it in the gutters, and it will keep them thawed out. As long as the gutters are thawed and flowing correctly, you shouldn't ever get any back up in the down spouts themselves. I put a couple in at an office building a couple winters ago, and haven't had any problems since. I think they cost me about 60 or 70 dollars each.


----------



## kmangin (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Rc. Does the product on the following link look like the type of product you used?
http://www.heatizon.com/products/radiant-roof-deicing/gutter-heat-tracing


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I think it sounds like a perfect opportunity to sell the customer on trenching and burying their downspouts. This makes for a nicer appearance of the property, and eliminates these types of problems. If you do this type of service, it sounds like a win-win situation.


----------



## kmangin (Aug 19, 2010)

John

I agree completely and we could cover this scope. However due to the design of the building and parking lot, it would be a very expensive project. One worth mentioning to the owners, but likely dismissed due to the cost. Thanks for the input!


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

put this in your contract next year 

The above prices do not cover services required at your property due to slippery conditions caused by water main breaks, leaking drains/gutters or tenant/resident actions (dumping or draining water onto lot or walks). Customer acknowledges that Contractor is not a 24 hour monitoring service and it is the customer’s responsibility to notify Contractor of adverse lot conditions arising 24 hours after the end of the winter storm event and additional charges may be required.


----------



## kmangin (Aug 19, 2010)

NW-We failed to add anything like this into our contract. We will certainly add this next year!!

Thanks for the suggestion and verbiage.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You can also put water softener pellets into the gutter before the first storm.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1148215 said:


> You can also put water softener pellets into the gutter before the first storm.


.....Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;1148215 said:


> You can also put *hungry salt* into the gutter before the first storm.


 I think that might work faster & longer.

I'm sure he will have guys fighting over who gets to be the lucky one climbing up on the roof/or ladder to do that.....sounds like a problem they (property owner) need to fix. Otherwise they can keep paying you to come out and salt.

I like JohnU's idea....make them aware its a problem... and that it can be remedied for a fee. Could lead to some more work (easy work imo, I do alot of this) for you...and save them some winter expenses (and potential lawsuits).


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*down spouts and ice*



kmangin;1148102 said:


> We have a few properties with downspouts that drain into the parking lot. Now that we have snow and freezing temps at night, the downspouts continue to thaw and freeze creating ice in the parking lots. The downspouts themselves are completely iced over. Any idea on how to fix this problem at the source(downspout)?? Anything out there to heat the downspouts? BTW, these are seasonal contracts so service cost is on us.
> 
> Thanks!


As the gutters are obviously plugged,
the quickest way to open them up to 
clear conditions is to use a 
kerosene fired salamander pointed at
the down spout base-elbow before the
horizontal leg to the parking lots.
(only if you have metal gutters)

It melts the ice quickly and it drains quickly
as the downspouts quickly transfer the heat
of combustion created by the salamander 
to the ice and it melts quickly.

I use a 110,000 BTU Kerosene fired salamander 
when ice becomes an issue for downspouts if the
drains are blocked by snow build up.

This method has worked for me for many years and I
have had the same salamander for almost 17 years 
now with only an igniter and a new cord for 
maintenance.

Suggesting to the property owner that they should 
invest in "Gutter Helmet" for the rain gutters will
save you a lot of aggravation but the use of a 
salamander is faster and the labor involved 
is wheeling the salamander to the down spout 
and firing up a generator and plugging it in.

What you need is heat and a lot of it concentrated 
within a small area and the smallest salamander will
do that quickly for you.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes that is basically the same product I used. The up front costs are realitivly cheap, and the operating cost are on the customer, since you will be plugging them in to their electric supply.


----------

